# bvi/st martin one month charter Feb/March 2014



## flashverde (Apr 3, 2001)

I would like to charter a 44-47' cat or 50'+ monohull from mid Feb to mid March '14. Having been in the term charter business on my own 50 monohull, I know the area quite well. 
Michael


----------

